# NuCanoe Frontier Review



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I posted this on the kayak forum but I spend more time here.

Yak Angler did a review on the NuCanoe Frontier coming out this January 2012

http://www.yakangler.com/articles/reviews/boat-reviews/item/1282-review-nucanoe-frontier-12-pre-production


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like a great boat for a comfortable day of fishing, especially equipped with swivel seats. They also have a cart that attaches to a hole in the stern to help transport the boat.

I had posted some comments about the Frontier on the NuCanoe site, and unbelievably, the guy from Nucanoe (Blake?) emailed me back and discussed the comments. Really seems like the company cares about what prospective customers think. I know I was impressed by his willingness to communicate with me.

I am interested to find out from any current Nucanoe owners about the feasibility of fishing tandem from a 12 foot craft. I'm thinking with two swivel seats it might be OK, but I would like to hear the opinion of those who already have the current 12 model. Would you or do you fish tandem in the boat, and how is it? I would love to get a Frontier and be able to fish in it with my son.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

jlieder,

I own a 12" camo NuCanoe with two bass seats. I am 220 and my buddy is probably around the same range. We fish for bass in the area ponds and crappies in the Maumee. You can buy the seats direct from them but I would buy the seats from bass pro when they are on sale (much cheaper).

I recently took mine on a 8 hour float up in Michigan for smallies and it worked great. The NuCanoe has a 4 inch draft so when I got into some shallow water it cruised right over. Also with the open area I could put a lot of gear in.

My buddy has one and he just returned from salmon fishing in Michigan as well and had positive comments. He stood in his and fly fished out of it.

The weight is an issue 74lbs but it makes up in stability. It tracks good and I have only one paddle so when my buddy is in there it does not affect paddling.

The nice thing is that you can still load it by yourself and put most of gear in your car. I have a Pontiac G6 and load everything in that. 

If you live near Sylvania there is a dealer here that will let you take his out for a demo.

PM and I can give you more info


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

I use the 12 ft nucanoe and generally like the boat. Two people fishing out of it is pretty easy if you have the seats properly spread out. The low profile design makes it nice for casting and getting in and out.
Space is an issue in the nu canoe. I feel it can be rather cramped with two people and gear and if you have the sport box in the front... Forget it. Also, you will get wet in this boat going through rapids. No big deal in the summer, but we all know there is some good fishing to be had in the spring and fall. Waves come right over the sides. 
Looks like they made some needed mods in the newer version.
I use the expedition seats which are nice. It is nice to be able to stand up in the thing... I would advise being sober when doing so


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

phisherman,

I agree with your assessments on the NuCanoe and I think the Frontier has answered a couple of them. I took the Frontier out and it was much more stable than the NuCanoe and with the widening of the bottom it feels a lot more comfortable to stand and cast in. It tracks much better and the scuppers toward the back help with bailing water. Not sure why they only put two in but it was the "test" boat. I have used different styles of yaks over the years and they all have their pros and cons.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

That thing looks like the bees knees. What's the ticket?


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Bucket, 

I think they will price this over $1,000. Did you get a chance to preview any of the videos on Youtube? They brought two demo models to various dealers and fisherman around the country to allow them to test it and make suggestions. Blake the marketing director for NuCanoe is very receptive to ideas and I think some where incorporated into the Frontier.

http://www.youtube.com/user/nucanoe


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

phisherman said:


> It is nice to be able to stand up in the thing... I would advise being sober when doing so


LOL. Do you know this from experience?


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

LOL, yepper I have one and Blake stopped by on his way to let me demo it.


----------

